#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Κάρτα ανεργίας από τον ΟΑΕΔ

## matsap

Καλησπέρα σας.Είμαι άνεργη ως Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός και έχω πρόβλημα ακοής αλλά μιλάω.Έκανα πολλές προσπάθειες για να βρω δουλειά μέσω γνωστών ατόμων,φίλων,ιντερνετ αλλά τίποτα.Έστελνα το βιογραφικό κάθε μέρα αλλά τίποτα.Πήρα το πτυχίο μου και μετά ήθελα να ψάξω πρακτίκή άσκηση για να αποκτήσω την εμπειρία μου αλλά τίποτα.Γιατί;;;Γιατί;;;Δεν είμαι οικονομικά ανερξάτητη και παίρνω λεφτα απο τους γονείς μου αλλά πολύ λίγα λόγω κρίσης.Είμαι χαλια ψυχολογικά για αυτη την καταστάση και απελπισμένη.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια.Όμως οι γονείς μου είπαν να πάμε στην Γερμανία αφού ο πατέρας μου δουλεύε εκεί και παίρνει σύνταξη τώρα,δύσκολα.Πριν ένα χρόνο φύγαμε μήπως βρώ εκεί αλλά τελικά μέχρι τώρα τίποτα!Αν και ένας γνωστός Γερμανός είπε πως θα με βοήθησει και πρέπει να κάνω λίγη υπομονή.Αλλά να σας εξηγησώ,εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η Γερμανία γιατί δεν είμαι χαρούμενη εκεί. Για ένα χρόνο δεν ήμουν καλά λόγω τρόπου ζωης.Όμως οι γονείς μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να βρω μόνιμη δουλειά και εγώ δεν θέλω γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα για μένα εκέι.Προτιμώ εδώ αλλά βλέπω μπροστά το μαύρο μέλλον μου και φοβάμαι παρά πολύ.Χρείαζομαι την βοήθεια σας και πείτε μου τι πρέπει να κάνω.Να βγάλω την κάρτα ανεργίας στον Οαεδ;

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς συναδέλφισσα τα ίδια προβλήματα με σένα, ανεργία, αδυναμία εύρεσης εργασίας έστω για απόκτηση εμπειρίας, έχουν χιλιάδες συνάδελφοι, νέοι και παλιότεροι με γνώσεις και πολύτιμη πείρα.

Το πρόβλημα ακοής δεν αποτελεί εμπόδιο για μια πληθώρα εργασιών. Το πρόβλημα είναι αυτήν τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει έργο. Δεν υπάρχει αντικείμενο εργασίας, όχι τουλάχιστον τέτοιο που να θρέψει τους χιλιάδες μηχανικούς που υπάρχουν στην χώρα μας.
Γι αυτό άλλωστε και υπάρχει μια πρωτοφανής μετανάστευση στο εξωτερικό.

Η εγγραφή στον ΟΑΕΔ δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σου προσφέρει τίποτα. Σαν μηχανικός δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να λάβεις επίδομα ανεργίας. Όμως, δεν έχεις παρά να τους στείλεις ένα email ρωτώντας τους.

Υπομονή, επιμονή και ίσως επανεξέταση της λύσης του εξωτερικού, καθώς τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ πιθανόν να παραμείνουν στάσιμα για αρκετά χρόνια στο θέμα της ανεργίας και μάλιστα της ανεργίας των μηχανικών.

----------


## ISMINI_82

matsap μην εισαι απελπισμενη και μην απογοητευεσαι γιατι αυτο που συμβανει σε σενα συμβαινει σε ολους μας.Να στεναχωριοσουν αν εβλεπες ολους τους αλλους μηχανολογους να εχουν δουλεια και εσυ δεν ειχες...
Επιμονη και υπομονη να εχεις οπως σου ειπε ο Χαρης .Ολοι οσοι δεν θελουμε να φυγουμε απο το σπιτι μας στην ιδια κατασταση ειμαστε......

----------


## Christ0s

κι εγώ τα ίδια. προτιμώ να είμαι στην Ελλάδα, να ζω λιτά και να ψάχνω διέξοδο, παρά να γερμανοποιηθώ. 
στον οαεδ είμαι γραμμένος εδώ και χρόνια, άλλα πέρα απο ελπίδες και χάσιμο χρόνου να ανανεώνω την κάρτα, δε μου έχει προσφέρει τίποτα

----------


## CFAK

Matsap, θα σου ακουστεί κοινότυπο αλλά μην απελπίζεσαι. Η ζωή είναι διαρκής πάλη. Η φυγή στο εξωτερικό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι προσωρινή λύση. Κάποτε θα πρέπει να επιστρέψεις. Να χαίρεσαι που έχεις και τους γονείς σου να σε βοηθούν, δεν είναι αυτονόητο αυτό.
Οι σπουδές, χρόνια τώρα, δεν οδηγούν σε επαγγελματική εξασφάλιση.
Σκαλί σκαλί θα ανέβεις. Όταν θα φτάσεις πιο ψηλά, μην ξεχάσεις ποιοι σε στήριξαν και σε βοήθησαν και να κάνεις το ίδιο με τους νεώτερους.

----------

